# Print out Calibre catalog



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Does anyone know if there is a way to print out your Calibre book catalog?  I haven't been able to figure this out and thought if someone knew how, they could instruct me on this.  Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

It still does not seem to support any kind of printing.... I know that is a feature that is often requested in the FAQ on his website.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

I even tried copying all the books and pasting them into a text editor and nothing.  I will find a way though.  Maybe a print screen on a PC.


----------

